# Looking for the best Vanilla Whey Powder



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

Just like the title says. Looking for a 5lb jug/bag, and was wondering what people would suggest quality-wise. Looking for vanilla because I can add a little cocoa powder for a chocolatey taste, and I can add it to some of the recipes sin or slim has in the nutrition section, so I can have a little treat while dieting down.

thanks.


----------



## Mig139 (Jan 16, 2012)

I love iso100 for a cute!  Great tasting isolate!   Im lactose intolerant, so I have to use it!


----------



## oufinny (Jan 16, 2012)

MyoFusion is a solid vanilla choice, I hear Prince makes some darn good protein as well.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

He does for sure, as I've used it, but I found a great site with top brand 5lb bags under $30.

IMLs chocolate whey is great.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 16, 2012)

oufinny said:


> MyoFusion is a solid vanilla choice, I hear Prince makes some darn good protein as well.


 
x2! or dymatize elite gourmet


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have been in luv with the Gaspari MyoFusion it has have a variety of different protiens in it and is supposed to be time released over a period of 3 hours. Then I take the On Nutrition 100% Casein at night before bed. I have only found this in choc though. I also add egg whites about 4 ounces to each shake. You can find egg whites at Egg Whites International.


----------



## swollen (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm using PureProtein right now & prolly will keep using it, it's the best I've ever tasted! Sometimes I drink a shake just cuz it taste so good.


----------



## njc (Jan 16, 2012)

Isopure


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Just like the title says. Looking for a 5lb jug/bag, and was wondering what people would suggest quality-wise. Looking for vanilla because I can add a little cocoa powder for a chocolatey taste, and I can add it to some of the recipes sin or slim has in the nutrition section, so I can have a little treat while dieting down.
> 
> thanks.


 
Bro came across this a while back when Orbit was out of the vanilla flav Myofusion. Ouffiny told me to try Muscle Pharms Combat vanilla, and I now have two proteins I alt btw. Taste is amazing, and 4lb jug isn't bad price at Orbit. Mixes easily too.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Im going to try Dymatizes Vanilla Whey Isolate.
> 
> FOR ANYONE LOOKING FOR GREAT SUPPS AT WHOLESALE PRICES, CHECK OUT *ALLSTARHEALTH.COM*
> 
> Im not a rep for them or anything like that, just passing along the link to help everyone save some dough. My boy just showed me the site today, and WOW, most things are close to, if not 50% off, and only $5 to ship. They have all the top brands, tons of shit to choose from.



Just a quick comparison will show that we a sponsor are priced the same for the most part and we offer free shipping and low flat rate too. Just saying bro. Also we hand out discount codes via pm's and in orders


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 16, 2012)

*Support our sponsors

*


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Support our sponsors
> 
> *



 Benji's in trouble now....


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

It's all good. No disrespect meant, just looking out for my boys pockets. My intentions were good. I'll definitely see what's up with orbit. Even if it's a tad more, I'll support the sponsors.

Heading to the site now.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

Orbit, you have a PM, my friend.


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Labrada is my favorite , along with BSN .


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> It's all good. No disrespect meant, just looking out for my boys pockets. My intentions were good. I'll definitely see what's up with orbit. Even if it's a tad more, I'll support the sponsors.
> 
> Heading to the site now.



We will hook it up and take care of ya.


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 17, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Just a quick comparison will show that we a sponsor are priced the same for the most part and we offer free shipping and low flat rate too. Just saying bro. Also we hand out discount codes via pm's and in orders



Just took a look around the site and damn they have a lot of goods, and the prices are good as well. I will be stopping by your site next time I have to re-order.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know if Orbit carries it or not, but ALLMAX NUTRITION makes ISOFLEX. In my opinion, it's probably the best WPI protein on the market. Above 90% WPI, cold temperature processed, cross-flow microfiltered.


----------



## lymbo (Jan 17, 2012)

I use Nytrowhey 100% CFN Isolate and Nytrowhey Ultra Elite hydrolysated...Bodybuilding&Sports Supplements,Weight Loss,Protein powder&Bars,Best Creatine,Whey protein &more


----------



## GMO (Jan 17, 2012)

Proteinfactory.com

100% Whey Isolate 5lbs Vanilla flavored with splenda...delicious.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 17, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> We will hook it up and take care of ya.


 
There goes Orbit Orbitizing again!! Seriously though fast shipping and ever a problem with anything they get it straight quickly with no delayed response. Class act.


----------



## shifterz (Jan 17, 2012)

I really like ONs whey


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a fan of Dymatize ISO...though I hate vanilla flavor of any whey.


----------



## caaraa (Jan 17, 2012)

Labrada is my favorite , along with BSN .


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 18, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> I'm a fan of Dymatize ISO...though I hate vanilla flavor of any whey.


 

lol Everyone is different when it comes to flavors. But after discovering Myofusion, I was hooked. Then I wanted some vanilla flavored cause i got tired of chocolate. I tried MP's Combat vanilla and slap me silly that shiz was good.


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 21, 2012)

optimum nutrition best vanilla


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2012)

harmanrainu said:


> optimum nutrition best vanilla


Yuck, that shit is disgusting.


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2012)

swollen said:


> I'm using PureProtein right now & prolly will keep using it, it's the best I've ever tasted! Sometimes I drink a shake just cuz it taste so good.


I agree, it has the best taste of any protein I have tried so far.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 21, 2012)

Myofusion - Banana perfection.
The best tasting protein powder on earth.


Ironmaglabs also makes a good chocolate, haven't tried any other of their flavors though


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 21, 2012)

Redefine Nutrition made or used to make a vanilla protein, taste was amazing!


----------



## SFW (Jan 21, 2012)

Just add a few tsps of Coffee mate.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 22, 2012)

Myofusion vanilla mixes very easily and now they have added probiotics to an already solid profile.


----------

